# old pics of my ball python eating



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

This is about a week after I bout him. He's about 16 inches here and eating a fuzzy. Now he's about 19 inches and eats full grown mice.
View attachment 66555

View attachment 66556

View attachment 66558

View attachment 66559

View attachment 66561

View attachment 66562

View attachment 66563

View attachment 66564


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i like the last 2 pics, nice man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool Pics


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Last two pics look baddass.Sweet


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

SICK







man i know man i love ball pythons man i never should have sold mine man i loved that man god i miss him.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet

Do you always feed in his cage?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya I usually just drop the mouse in and he hunts it down. I always watch though and if the snake doesn't eat the mouse right away i take it out and freeze it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> SICK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you say man alot, man. Stop saying man so much, man.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice python


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looks exactly like mine


----------

